# Tegu was DOA



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 4, 2013)

My Tegu arrived this morning, but it was dead. It is suppose to be delivered by 10:00am. The tracking said it was delivered at 9:30a, which, of course was not true. It seems the UPS driver left it at a different address, leaning against a wall outside. They finally tracked the driver down and I got my box at 11:30am. I do not know if it died because it got too hot? (I live in Phoenix), or if it died on the way here. It was stiff when I opened the box.

I purchased it from Big Apple Pet Supply as it was 2 months old. I called them and filed the claim, with pictures. It takes 24 hours so I will get a call from them tomorrow. I assume I will be shipped another one as I was not at fault. According to the tracking, it was shipped from Florida. In a very small box.

I was very upset and sad to see my first tegu dead, he looked great to me, nice colors. I will update this tomorrow when I find out more news. Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2013)

This is awful awful news. I'm very sorry to hear about this.
Hopefully they will rectify the situation for you. Good luck and keep us updated on how things progress


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigor mortis takes a few hours to set in, even in a small lizard, so by what you say I'd estimate that the tegu likely died in transit.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. I feel lucky mine arrived safely today. If you can, have them ship it USPS and hold it at the post office near your house. Most express mail gets to the post office no later than 10:30 am.


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 5, 2013)

That's terrible. What was the packing like inside and out? Does it look like the tegu was properly handled?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 5, 2013)

That is very sad. I hope they rectify the situation quickly for you.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 5, 2013)

If it was shipped from FL, then Big Apple is using a drop shipping method. That can be difficult because you don't who you are actually buying from. Big Apple may have contracted with a cheap wholesaler who is just sending out lizards willy-nilly, hence the small box which equals very cheap shipping costs.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 5, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> If it was shipped from FL, then Big Apple is using a drop shipping method. That can be difficult because you don't who you are actually buying from. Big Apple may have contracted with a cheap wholesaler who is just sending out lizards willy-nilly, hence the small box which equals very cheap shipping costs.


 
Exactly. I will do a video today of the packaging so you all can see it, then let me know what you think. Shipped out of Clearwater, FL. I myself thought the Tegu was coming from NY.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 5, 2013)

Aardbark said:


> That's terrible. What was the packing like inside and out? Does it look like the tegu was properly handled?


 
Packaging was small, I will do a video today with the packaging. The Tegu was also in shed as there was loose skin.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 5, 2013)

Midwestmonster said:


> So sorry to hear this. I feel lucky mine arrived safely today. If you can, have them ship it USPS and hold it at the post office near your house. Most express mail gets to the post office no later than 10:30 am.


 
This was overnight shipping, suppose to be delivered by 10am the next day.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry. I don't know what your weather has been like, but it has been 88 day, low 70's night in Central FL recently. Clearwater is over by Tampa, so not too much different. I had a tegu shipped to me recently and suggested the use of a cold pack just in case.


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this it is very sad


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 5, 2013)

ArizonaTegu I am very sorry this happened to you I know you were excited to get ur baby. I hope the fix the problem and send you another Tegu! .....>>>Thetegugurl


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 5, 2013)

UPDATE

Just got a call from Big Apple, another baby is being shipped today and should be here tomorrow morning. I had to pay for the shipping though. I did a video yesterday about the packaging the Tegu came in. I will try to add the link here, have never done this before, if it does not work, my youtube channel is the same as my user name here. Thanks.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is the link.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 5, 2013)

That is improperly packaged by everyone's standards. You shouldn't have to pay for shipping twice.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jun 5, 2013)

That is the worst packaging job I have ever seen!!!! You seriously should BOI that, and they should definitely refund your money for shipping a second tegu. That is absolutely totally uncalled for.


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 6, 2013)

That poor poor tegu...  Don't take their ****, they should ship you a new one for free.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 6, 2013)

For shipping a tegu in warm conditions, I would have to agree. No breathing holes in the outer box from what I could see - fine during cold conditions, inexcusable during warm conditions.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jun 6, 2013)

non insulated box too?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 6, 2013)

ArizonaTegu said:


> Here is the link.


 
Awwww I am so sorry that is terrible I agree that is terrible packaging. ( poor baby


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 7, 2013)

I asked them about it. this is their response:

*Laura Roberts*
A member of our tegu forum posted a video of a tegu (T teguixin) that was DOA, shipped by you guys. It was obviously drop-shipped since it shipped from FL, and arrived in sub-standard packaging. Did he send you the video? He claims that you replaced the tegu but charged him for shipping again. It surprises me that a store with your reputation wouldn't offer better service. So I thought I'd ask you about it first-hand. Do you drop ship animals and do you not have minimum shipping requirements?
Laura Roberts
​ 
Thursday​


​2:53pm
​​*Big Apple Pet Supply*
Our breeding facility is located in Florida- our product warehouse is in NY. In this case which that customer fails to mention is that UPS delivered this package to the wrong house in the early morning and it was left outside in the direct sun where temperatures were already over 100 degrees. Upon us calling UPS, UPS contacted the driver and redelivered the package to the correct address later in the late afternoon. We asked for the customer to call us upon receipt of the package to let us know the status. He did and he requested we reship a replacement and understood the policy. We offer a live arrival and 3 day health guarantee on all of our reptiles which is posted on our webpage of all animals and on the customer service policy, we clearly indicate that shipping is not covered under the guarantee. All customers are provided this guarantee for them to read prior to them being able to submit their order.
​ 


​

5:06pm
​​*Laura Roberts*
Thank you for your reply. He did mention UPS delivered to the wrong address; very unfortunate.


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 8, 2013)

That is fricken ridiculous that is animal abuse


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd still post this on the BOI


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 8, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I asked them about it. this is their response:
> 
> *Laura Roberts*
> A member of our tegu forum posted a video of a tegu (T teguixin) that was DOA, shipped by you guys. It was obviously drop-shipped since it shipped from FL, and arrived in sub-standard packaging. Did he send you the video? He claims that you replaced the tegu but charged him for shipping again. It surprises me that a store with your reputation wouldn't offer better service. So I thought I'd ask you about it first-hand. Do you drop ship animals and do you not have minimum shipping requirements?
> ...


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 8, 2013)

That's definitely a BS reply if I ever heard one. Reguardless of UPS delivering it to the wrong address, the tegu was improperly packed. The packing in that video is more suited to shipping a cell phone, not a live creature. The box didn't even have any holes, or have a stamp on it saying 'Live Pet', or something. Maybe the UPS guy would have left it in the shade, or handled it more carefully if he knew there was something alive inside. Completely irrisponcible of them trying to place the blame on someone else.


----------



## ArizonaTegu (Jun 8, 2013)

Aardbark said:


> That's definitely a BS reply if I ever heard one. Reguardless of UPS delivering it to the wrong address, the tegu was improperly packed. The packing in that video is more suited to shipping a cell phone, not a live creature. The box didn't even have any holes, or have a stamp on it saying 'Live Pet', or something. Maybe the UPS guy would have left it in the shade, or handled it more carefully if he knew there was something alive inside. Completely irrisponcible of them trying to place the blame on someone else.


 
The package was left in the shade, I know as I saw the house where it was left, and as I said in my comment above, it was delivered at 11:15am, not late in the afternoon as they stated, and the temp was 85F, not over 100F. It also did say harmless live pet on the box, in small letters. AND, it says I had to sign for it, which never happened. I am upset over the numerous lies their comment had.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 9, 2013)

Then post on BOI!!!


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 9, 2013)

Call me stupid, but what is BOI?


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 9, 2013)

Fauna Classifieds is a large forum like this one, but huge. It has a forum for Board of Inquiry (BOI) where people can go and post or search for good and bad transactions. Posting transactions such as this serve as a warning to potential customers.

if you do choose to post on the BOI, they like to see lots of documentation such as tracking records, etc. They would want to see proof that it was delivered at 11:15 and no one signed for it. It is just to protect both parties so that claims aren't made on hearsay.


----------

